# Egyptian Worker Crushed to Death During KISS Load Out



## DaveySimps (Jun 20, 2013)

Just came across this: KISS: Worker Crushed To Death After Show | Metal Shock Finland (World Assault )


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2013)

Can someone who speaks British translate? Way to many uses of hoist, trolley, elevator, and all that stuff for me to actually figure out what happened (along with a very strange wording and writing style).


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 20, 2013)

How I understand it is that 3 workers were up in a lift (some sort of large boom lift I am assuming). The lift was overloaded with gear (sounds like cases of chain motors or something). The overloading caused the lift to fail and fall, crushing the victim who was a passenger in the lift. That is how I take it. I am certainly open to another interpretation, especially by someone more local to the situation.

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2013)

I read it as an elevator failure of gear that was heading to the dock. But... Once again... I don't speak Brit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CrazyTechie (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm currently at work and I am unable to open up the first link so forgive me if this is misinformation, but I did locate a snip-it on PLSN that sounds similar granted it doesn't have a whole lot of information in it 
Here is the link to it.

> MILAN, Italy — A 34-year-old worker was killed after a load-out accident that happened about 2:40 am June 19, hours after a June 18 KISS concert at the Mediolanum Forum here, according to Italian news reports. Farouk Abd Elhamid Khoaled, 34, from Egypt, was reportedly with two other workers moving gear to trucks for transport to the next stop on KISS’ Monster tour, a June 20 show at the Hallenstadion in Zurich, Switzerland. One of the other workers received minor injuries; the other was unharmed.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently they were dismantling the scaffold when this happened.
I'm thinking perhaps it was a construction hoist sort of lift Hoist (device) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That would tend to make some sense with the other information...


----------



## Amiers (Jun 21, 2013)

Footer said:


> Can someone who speaks British translate? Way to many uses of hoist, trolley, elevator, and all that stuff for me to actually figure out what happened (along with a very strange wording and writing style).



I read it as the hoist being the boom lift and the elevator being the bucket to the lift that was overloaded with trolleys and scaffolding. It started to swing became uneven and the man fell out and was crushed. How the third guy managed to hold on and be completely unharmed is amazing. I bet he was the only one wearing a harness but I digress.


----------



## soundman (Jun 24, 2013)

The incident happened in a large freight elevator.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 27, 2013)

Footer said:


> Can someone who speaks British translate? Way to many uses of hoist, trolley, elevator, and all that stuff for me to actually figure out what happened (along with a very strange wording and writing style).



That was taken from some nordic metal site, and I haven't seen anyone capable of cleaning up the "translation". I think it was someone who doesn't have great English skills doing their best and here's what we have.


----------

